# Blue Butterfly Hm x Blue Butterfly Hm



## BlueInkFish

So I recently for my pair from AB an they started mating! I actually am going to skip day 1-2 bc today is day three and when I woke up this morning I found fry hanging from their nest! My pair were virgins and the dad is doing a awesome and great job of tending and caring for his babies !!! Here are some pics. ^__^


----------



## BlueInkFish

Those eety beety black dots are the fry hanging on !! It's dad's first time and he's doing great!!!

The water is yellow bc of an Indian almond leaf if you were curious but I knew some of you would already figure. ^__^


----------



## Flint

Let's see mama! Are you hoping to refine the blue stripes to a clean bf or just looking for some bfs regardless?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Whew! What a nest!! He's a good looking daddy!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Who, I've been waiting for this spawn


----------



## BlueInkFish

Flint said:


> Let's see mama! Are you hoping to refine the blue stripes to a clean bf or just looking for some bfs regardless?


I would like too get rid ofte stripes but I would also like to get some bfs I'm general, when I bought my male I do not remember him having those stripes so who know what I may get outta this spawn!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you lil!!!
Haha sayla, betcha have ^__^!

Day. 4 the dad is trying with all his might to pick them lil buggers up into the nest they are more visible them yesterday!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And here is mom! She's torn up but healing greeeeeat!!!! She's a bit tired from the embrace but it was their first time so I didn't know what too expect!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahah! Love the first pic

Momma looks adorable! Ooh, she's a EE geno carrier too ^_^ well, I doubt the babies will be EE at all but at least they hold the geno more or less :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahah! Love the first pic
> 
> Momma looks adorable! Ooh, she's a EE geno carrier too ^_^ well, I doubt the babies will be EE at all but at least they hold the geno more or less :-D


Thank you!!!

Yeah, I did notice her pectorals and realized she carried some of the ee genes ! ... Who knows that may be another excuse to buy a male hm ee betta!?!? XD I'm so up for it!!!! O__O now I'm gonna search AB ! Look what you've created of me lil!!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Muhahaha! It's all part of the master plan!!! :twisted:

haha, my current HMPKEE boy looks like he'd be a good match for her, bitten up in the same places from a recent atempt at spawning with my HM MG girl >.> she didn't like him at all.


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Muhahaha! It's all part of the master plan!!! :twisted:
> 
> haha, my current HMPKEE boy looks like he'd be a good match for her, bitten up in the same places from a recent atempt at spawning with my HM MG girl >.> she didn't like him at all.


Aww, now wouldn't they be a perfect match?!?!?! Breeding betta fish is so addicting once you have 1 spawn going you want another one starting XD im already planning in getting a new pair in the winter or so!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol they really would, he had a fantastic bubblenest too. I'll let him heal before I try anything again with him though, he's not actually my boy, he'll be going to Sathori if all goes well since she's in Canada ^_^

It'd be nice though if I could actually GET my spawn going >.<


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> lol they really would, he had a fantastic bubblenest too. I'll let him heal before I try anything again with him though, he's not actually my boy, he'll be going to Sathori if all goes well since she's in Canada ^_^
> 
> It'd be nice though if I could actually GET my spawn going >.<


Oh? He's Sathoris fish? That's pretty neat! I wish I could have them together too spawn but the school years coming up now D: oh well..


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup! Well...not QUITE yet but yes eventually he will be hers :-D

Yeah, I know, I've got college to go back to soon as well, I've been enjoying the solitary of the summer though, such a shame lol. It will be nice to see some people again though, but I'm over the whole novelty of college :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish

School is pretty fun but summer feels super short haha! I hope everyone had a great summmmmmer!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

We get a nice long summer ^_^ School generally ends end of April for us and then we start up first week of September so it's an awesome 3-3.5 month break :-D or at least a good time to work haha.


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> We get a nice long summer ^_^ School generally ends end of April for us and then we start up first week of September so it's an awesome 3-3.5 month break :-D or at least a good time to work haha.


O___O really?! That long?! I get only about 2 1/2 a month -__- .. A very short summer you can say!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Looks like some babies are trying too swim!!! There almost there but not there yet!!! Just keep swimming !!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Very nice, I'm happy you finally got a spawn! Excited to watch these grow up. 

And on an unrelated note... Seriously? Complaining about 2 1/2 months? I get even less than that... Only 2 months. From me honestly it's easier to spawn during the school year, when I have a stable schedule.


----------



## BlueInkFish

MattsBettas said:


> Very nice, I'm happy you finally got a spawn! Excited to watch these grow up.
> 
> And on an unrelated note... Seriously? Complaining about 2 1/2 months? I get even less than that... Only 2 months. From me honestly it's easier to spawn during the school year, when I have a stable schedule.


Hehe thank you I finally feel accomplished with something in the betta breeding world lel!!

Really?!? That short ?!?! Lol! Tell me your schedule and I might try it XD!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I have a question Matt ! When do I turn off the lights so I can let my male betta sleep?! He looks pretty worn out ! So is it ok to turn off the lights while the fry are still learning too swim or should I turn the lights off when they actually know how to swim?!


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha my schedule is pretty boring, and involves going to bed way too late and waking up way too early. Basically I remove water after school and then slow drip two buckets in to fill it up, one in the evening and one during the night. Fish are fed morning and night, fry are fed morning, when I get home, and night. You're going to have to figure out what works for you, every breeder develops techniques that won't necessarily work for everyone. 

You can have your lights on a regular day/night schedule at this point. I've never really bothered worrying about lighting schedules during breeding, I mean they don't have irregular schedules in the wild.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Very true!! Lol finally I can sleep without a light being in my eyes!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Shoulda thrown a towel or two over the tank


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha I actually out a blanket so it was more of a night light, idk why but I just hate night lights or any light when I sleep haha!!


----------



## BlueLacee

Stunning parents. I cannot wait to see them


----------



## BlueInkFish

BlueLacee said:


> Stunning parents. I cannot wait to see them


Aww! Thank you!! Can't wait too see what they have made as well thank you!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I have a cute story too tell!!!! My male loves and cares for his fry so much he built another big giant Bubblenest just for his free see immune babies XD apparently he loves me too bits!!! Here's a picture!! I found this on the other side of the tank haha!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Awwww


----------



## Alaura123

aww he loves his babies :3


----------



## BlueInkFish

Uck ! Auto correct!! Free swimming* and I meant them XD not me!!


----------



## 305Betta

Sweet looking parents! First time I tried breeding 2 weeks ago, my female didn't respond and got beat up pretty bad, I home my next try this weekend works!


----------



## BlueInkFish

305Betta said:


> Sweet looking parents! First time I tried breeding 2 weeks ago, my female didn't respond and got beat up pretty bad, I home my next try this weekend works!


Thank you! Haha at first it looked as if the male wasn't responding right but ended up being a great father !!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ugh. I feel so guilty... A couple of fry I found dead right now... I'm taking them out but i don't even know how they died  I feed them twice a day of bannana worms and Walter worms  it doesn't even look like their eating the food  idk what I'm doing too kill the fry off?! Help please?!


----------



## MattsBettas

It's really not unusual to lose a few at this stage, don't feel bad. They're probably eating... Just wait a bit, and DON'T overfeed... As tempting as it may be putting more food in won't make them eat more, it'll only foul the water.


----------



## BlueInkFish

MattsBettas said:


> It's really not unusual to lose a few at this stage, don't feel bad. They're probably eating... Just wait a bit, and DON'T overfeed... As tempting as it may be putting more food in won't make them eat more, it'll only foul the water.


Thank you Matt! This is actually my first spawn with successful fry haha so I'm a bit worried if I make a mistake I've made a error... Thank you so much Matt! Also, when will I be able too add and do their first water change around the fry month of their growth!!?? 

I'll get more pics and updates on this spawn ASAP !


----------



## BlueInkFish

Hello all! It's been awhile since I have updated this thread but all the fry are doing great they are still growing and I just found 2 today that are changing colors! They started as white and turned to a more darker brown color! It's so odd because when I was first raising them it looked as if they were connected like twins XD I hope something cool will come out of these lil' guys! I'll defeniatley post pics by today!


----------



## Alaura123

:welldone:Cant wait to see them!! Glad they are all doing good!


----------



## DatBetta

I have a question for Matt or anyone who knows. How do you drip water into the tank for waterchanges?


----------



## BlueInkFish

DatBetta said:


> I have a question for Matt or anyone who knows. How do you drip water into the tank for waterchanges?


You can use airline tubing and tie into a knot then drop water from it just like you would with a siphon


----------



## MattsBettas

I use airline tubing and a control valve, they're more precise. You put one end in a bucket of water, balance it somewhere above the tank, start a siphon in the tube (usually by sucking on it), and put the other end above the water in the tank.


----------



## BlueInkFish

+1 Matt!  I don't have a control valve, but it defeniatley works!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And here they are! My 4 week old fry! They grow dry fast lol! Here are a couple shots excuse the dirty floor of the tank I'm going too do a water change today


----------



## BlueInkFish

I don know how too put all the pics in one post so feel free to tell me haha! Ive been a member on here forever and I still don't know pfft, technology!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, these pics were taken by my phone I'm hoping too purchase or use a better quality camera in the future and better lighting for this tank


----------



## BlueInkFish

And the last pic of today is....


----------



## MattsBettas

They're looking great, you can get multiple images in a post by using photobucket.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thanks! I certainly will use photobuket next time then


----------



## Alaura123

Cute :3


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thanks Alaura!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Blu just a heads up I'll be taking one of your boys as soon as they're ready to be sent out, made room for you


----------



## BlueInkFish

XD ok! I'll defeniatley remember u sayla!


----------



## Fenghuang

Can I haz one too? 

They really are so freakin' cute though. The parents are a very handsome pair.


----------



## Alaura123

Completely agree, a blue butterfly is definitely on my dream betta list. :3


----------



## Crossroads

Hey blu where are you located? I might possibly kinda need one of these babies.
Depends on if I can get another 10 gallon and divide it and free up two of my 5.5s or get a 20+ gal and start a sorority.


Edit: I'd see you were in Cali if I opened my dang eyes, geez me. Sigh.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Maybe once their older we can talk about payment and shipping haha  instea of you making a long drive XD !!!!


----------



## Crossroads

Yeaaah my wallet wouldn't survive a road trip to Cali xD

I have a 2000 Camaro xD And she sucks gas like you wouldn't believe


----------



## BlueInkFish

lol! Talk about gas prices these days! Hecka expensive!!!


----------



## Alaura123

Ageed! Im 43 hours away, and I don't drive (not old enough) so my mom would not help me xD


----------



## Imzadi7

I love blue butterflies too. Probably my top favorite pattern and color.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well, looks like I've calculated wrong on the fry age haha! Tmmrrw their actually 4 weeks old! I'm very happy!!! Here are some pics during a nice clean water change! Sorry about te IAL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wait...I thought....my fry were one month today and you definitely had your spawn before mine, they were a month last week!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Uck! I'll post pics ASAP it's not working! I'll post them later


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg lil O__O so how old are my fry!? XD???? Sorry I didn't keep track of how old the fry were LOl!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, I just remember I had mine just about a week after yours so mine are (were) a month old today so that would make yours a month and a week ^_^


----------



## BlueInkFish

Eek! Lol! Time goes by so fast! Pfft talk about school making everything seem much faster! I'm just so excited!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tomorrow is a month and 2 weeks haha! Here is an update on the fry! Tomorrow is a water change day, they've been eating like little pigs! The cultures I feed them are banana worms Walter worms and micro worms, I found the bigges fry today lol, he/she is a BIG fry . Looks like it's almost 2 months!!


----------



## Imzadi7

So cute! I have some fry the same age. It seems like they suddenly start to grow at this age.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah! Ikr! Their quite the eaters and quite the size! I'm very happy too see what they become in the future!


----------



## lilnaugrim

So adorable! I can't wait until they get their color in :-D They're going to be some real beauties!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes indeed!! The biggest fry already has some slighty colored blue!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Please, DO NOT LOOK at te pics if you are disgusted by magets.

So today, was a normal day, went too school, came back from school, did homework, and then I realized it was time too feed the fry. Well, you probably guessed it by now but right when I was feedin te fry I decided too check through all 3 of my cultures. Just too see how they were doing. Well I looked closely and found these DISGUDTING magets. And some sort of little brown bug. I panicked and realized I fed the fry already. They don't seem too be reacting too anything and I'm certain I didn't feed them the magets, just the bannana worms. I cleaned the hell outta the 3 cultures and was going too open the oatmeal bag. At that moment I realized little brown-like "beetles" crawling in the oatmeal bags, my reaction: "F**k" I emptied the oatmeal bag an looked under the cabinet where I got another bag, this bag has been stored and has NEVER been used, well I checked and examined for about 5-10 min and no "beetles" were in sight. So I poored some oatmeal in, and added yeast and the remaining ww, mw, and bw. Welp. I did the regular procedure of maintaining it and there now in there regular place. I don't see any magets or anything but them I realized 1-2 beetles... "Hell, no" I checked my cultures and nothing was in them, so I'm defeniatley switching the fry food too new foods since there 1 month and 2 weeks. So this is practically a rant. I just hope nothing bad happens. Especially too the fry, the cultures are pretty messed up but I didn't see anything, it doesn't mean there not there but I'll wait a day or two too see what will happen. For now I'm silent, thanks guys. Here are the DISGUSTING pics of the magets... Sigh.
I also forgot too mention in the ww culture, apparently something was molded. I scrubbed the hell out of everything.
I'm so worried


----------



## BlueInkFish

Btw today is water change day for the fry, I will be siphoning a good amount of crap. I've also realized I've got these white little things in my tank, which I'm pretty sure is planaria. Yea. I'm having the worst fish fry day ever  I feel so dumb and retarded. It's like I've blacked out an lost hope. I just hope the fry will make it. Water change, here I come!


----------



## DatBetta

If you don't mind me asking how old are you? Or what grade are you in


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ill pm you


----------



## MattsBettas

Poke your holes so that they're facing the outside of the culture, and make them smaller... Then they won't be able to get in there to lay their eggs.


----------



## BlueInkFish

MattsBettas said:


> Poke your holes so that they're facing the outside of the culture, and make them smaller... Then they won't be able to get in there to lay their eggs.


Thanks Matt, but it wasn't due too other bugs laying eggs in the culture, like I said in the previous post, I figured out the bugs were in the oat meal so I trashed both bags :/ Do you think it will affect them in any way? They seem fine, I found a dead fry btw.. He ate Waayyy too much, seems like he was takin all my other frys food :/


----------



## MattsBettas

If they're maggots, which it looks like they are, they would not be from beetles in the oatmeal- I know there's a name for those (flour weevils?). Beetle larvae don't really look like that either.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Did I forget too mention I found maggots in the oat meal as well >__<!? Ugk! I thought I wrote that  besides my door is closed so nothing can really get in my room :/ sigh, do you think the magets will affect the fry in any way? Btw, do you think I can start feeding them too newer foods such as decapped bbs? There about 1 month and almost 3 weeks old


----------



## hrutan

Maggots shouldn't affect the fry. As a matter of fact, home-grown, pest free maggots are free fish food for your adult fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

Are you sure they were maggots in he oatmeal, or beetle larvae? I just find it unlikely that maggots would be in dry oatmeal or that beetle larvae would be in a culture. Fruit fly maggots are actually really common in cultures- and you might not even know that they could get in or are in your room. 

Anyways, the maggots shouldn't affect them in any way. They're actually used as a protein source with larger fish. 

You can try putting in a tiny pinch (like... REALLY tiny. Little bit of decaps goes a long way) of the decaps in. Mine start taking it around 1 month.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Whatever they were they are disgusting LOL they looked maggot-like, squishy tannish colored and ugly ! 

Thanks hrutan! Thanks Matt for the help btw!


----------



## sweetbettafish

I cannot wait to see pictures of the fry once they get bigger and color up. Also, what does a blue butterfly look like? I don't know a whole lot about specific patterns and what-not.


----------



## sweetbettafish

Also you'll have to let me know if you have any pretty females, once they get big!


----------



## BlueInkFish

A blue butterfly is where the body and some part of the tail is a color, and te outside edges of the tail are white ^__^. Here is an example!

See how the outer edges of the fin is white? That part can be a different color but usually I prefer white  this is my fish tht marbled up like crazy!


----------



## sweetbettafish

What a pretty fish! Oh yeah, and if you guys are interested I just saw a blue butterfly on aquabid!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha lol! Don't tempt me! I already have enough AB fish >__<!!!

But I am a fan of butterflies.. Especially hms...


----------



## Imzadi7

That's a beautiful male. Very unusual.


----------



## lilnaugrim

My PetCo actually has a ton of blue butterflies in stock right now lol.


----------



## Alaura123

Same! ^


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lil, Alaura, STOP XD you guys are seriously making me want too buy another fish! 

Thanks guys btw, he's marbled up, but I wish I could stop him from marbling


----------



## BlueInkFish

I accidentally double posted so read the txt below,


----------



## BlueInkFish

So it's the first day of culling, 

Btw sorry for all the "te" I type. I'm using an iPhone and it's hard to type with a little screen especially vertically. Horizontal feels weird :/

So, I did a water change on the fry tank and I have taken out about 10 or so fry culls, this is my first time culling,  I feel like my heart is saying "don't kill these innocent betta fry" but I know it's the right thing to do in order for my other fry to grow stronger, bigger, and healthier. Sigh,  go ahead tell me, "that's what you get for breeding" yes I know, I was prepared for this, but I wasn't expecting my brain to tell me, "don't kill em!!"

 can someone understand what I'm going through? I don't want them to die, but I don't think they'll help any other fish either.. 
Yell if you would like, but I'm still aching from the pain.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Uck, double post??  I'm having the worst day, in school, at home, everywhere.. Sorry guys


----------



## lilnaugrim

I see your quite upset since you posted the same thing twice lol. But I am sorry.

You could try moving the little ones or deformed ones to a different tank to let them grow out there. I guess it depends on what you're culling them for though, if it's just a deformity then I'd let them grow, but if they're stunted and not eating and practically lifeless then I would euthanize them. To each their own though and there is no real right or wrong way to do this.

Most of us here know what goes into breeding and culling and it's no cake-walk so don't worry, no one is going to yell at you and in fact we'll all do the opposite  by opposite I mean support you, not egg you on or anything >.< gee, it's not going the way I wanted it to go lol sorry about that. But don't worry!


----------



## BlueInkFish

The problem is, some have a bent/crooked tail line. While others are lifeless and only swim hen it's feeding time or when I change the water. Or if I, use a airline tube to see if they can still swim. Their still in a bucket now. What should I do !?


----------



## lilnaugrim

The ones that are lifeless, I would euthanize because they're generally already on their way out. The bent spines or crooked tails should be fine to let live if they aren't have dynamic problems like eating and passing poo. You'd be able to tell that if they have huge tummies like they haven't digested anything. I used to own a beautiful little girl named Little Blue who's peduncle was crooked by almost a full 90 degree's to her left. She was shy at first but was very spunky later and was amazing, she never had any issues getting around at all.


----------



## BlueInkFish

So where would I go about placing them? Desperate from the "big fry" tank and into a smal tub or 5gallon?


----------



## lilnaugrim

The deformed ones could stay, it's not going to hurt the larger ones lol.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I've figured it out. 
All the fry whom are smaller are in a small betta jar the ones at petsmart or petco that people think are great homes for Bettas, I only have I bc a friend gve it to me :/
Yeah, all the little munchkins are doing great in t. I left it bare bottom so they can see their food and so I can see them  thanks so much lil, I honestly don't have a heart to kill so many fry :/ I'll look more into in te future. But right now, it's love and care the jar is filled with Anubias, live plants and an IAL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cool, they look good to me! Not too far behind  Classic stunting though, it's going to happen no matter what you do unfortunately. But yeah, as long as you feed them and clean the tank it should be just fine


----------



## BlueInkFish

Do you think in the end they'll grow to a "normal" sized mature adult betta? :/ if not, well, that will be hard to sell or give away >__<!


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's possible, hard to say what they could turn out to be but you could give away to members of the forum, plenty of us would love to take one in if you offered I'm sure! It's been done before.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah, though I'm keeping fingers crossed so they'll turn to you average sized bEtta's  I'm hoping atleast I can make some money off of them, I did go through a lot of hard work and getting cash, would be nice! I'll defeniatley then invest in a new pair and one I'm done with this pair I'll be buying some more fish items XD... So after my next pair... It's going to be all about shows!!! Well, atleast tryin my hardest to LOL!


----------



## MattsBettas

How often have you been changing the water, how much do you change, and how big is the tank? 

I don't kill-cull small fry (I don't kill-cull ANY healthy fish, but that's me and I'm pretty hard on myself about it), I mean to each their own and I don't necessarily hate the breeders that do but generally things can be improved by increasing the frequency and size of water changes, and possibly changing how you're feeding if you're doing something wrong. They're all going to grow if cared for, even if it's slow. 

Bent and crooked spines may or may not straiten out, and even if they don't as long as the fish is otherwise they make perfect pets.


----------



## lilnaugrim

+1 to Matt!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thanks to the both of you I've made it this far! So thanks so much guys! I've still got a long way to go!

I do about 25-30% water changes every other day due to school,
I feed them a variety of mw, bw, ww, decapped bbs, and I'm starting on artificial plankton and spiraling 

Thanks guys sooo much!

I never knew tht fry can grow ou of their "spine problem" stage ! 
Thats very interesting!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, you definitely want to be doing larger water changes from what I've learned. That's where I messed up, Sherolyn (Basement_Bettas) recommended even a 90% change for her fry when I read a write up she did. So I'd just balance that and do at least a 50%. If you don't need to clean the bottom extensively you can get a sheer material to put over the hose of a siphon and rubberband it in place if you just need to take out the water. That way the fry don't get sucked up, just keep the siphon in a corner so they don't get hurt either and you can just suck out the water faster.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow, okay, I'll defeniatley start doing bigger water changes, I thought that too mch would stress the fish bu I've realized their almost 1 month and 4 weeks!!  basically 2 months!!!! So I'll defeniatley keep that in mind!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea, I would be doing more and larger water changes if at all possible... I mean I juggle tons of things too, I totally get it but it that's almost certainly the biggest factor to them being smaller than you would like.

Edit- like neat me to it- I'm not used to threads moving this fast!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can take it out fast but add it back slowly.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ok, I'm just always scared that I might suck up fry >__<! I'll defeniatley keep all these ideas in minds


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's why you'd use a piece of fabric or something like it to cover the end of the hose.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Blu how many uncalled babies do you have and at what age do you think you're gonna adopt these guys out?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm defeniatley going to sell most of them and the ones who have te most difficult or arnt meant for breedig will be sold for pet keeping


----------



## Crossroads

I haven't decided if I want male or female yet....if I get male then I get to see a big beautiful fish with billowy fins. If female, well I have a pretty blue marble boy c;


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol, either way  , though I prefer you breed so I can buy a fry from you XD!!!


----------



## Crossroads

Haha! I'd need to wait until after the new year for breeding lol. I'm hopefully getting a new job and getting a pay raise from 7.25/hour to 10/hour.
But I'd definitely like to try.
Hopefully with the new job I'd also have more time for fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Indeed! I wish you the best of luck in getting that job! Hurry up so I can grab a fishy fry from u!!


----------



## Crossroads

Tell that to the other people lol. I gotta wait on someone to get fired from the new job and for roommate to get her car. And then I want to get a table dog crate for my pit mix so that her crate would be functional on many levels. And so I have another tank stand I mean what. I'm not looking for more places for tanks. Nope.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Blu how many!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol! 
Crossroads. Everyone's always open to new tanks :lol: Maybe. 

Sayla, I have about 20-40 fry total including runts ^__^ their all doing great so far! Today is water change day


----------



## Imzadi7

Personally I would cull all of them. I don't mean to sound heartless but unless you have a lot of room to keep them all it's the logical thing to do. Doesn't make it any easier but it's never an easy thing to do.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm not going to cull this batch haha  I think I was a bit oer exaggerating when I said 20-40 >__<! Sowwwy!! Probably only about 20-30

I'm just don't have the heart to cull, maybe in future spawns but for this one it's save tend and give haha :|!


----------



## Imzadi7

litelboyblu said:


> I'm not going to cull this batch haha  I think I was a bit oer exaggerating when I said 20-40 >__<! Sowwwy!! Probably only about 20-30
> 
> I'm just don't have the heart to cull, maybe in future spawns but for this one it's save tend and give haha :|!


As long as you have some place to keep them and homes for them in the future then that's great.


----------



## sweetbettafish

Do you know how many more weeks it will be until they grow into adults?


----------



## BlueInkFish

They are actaually turning 2 months or so, at the end of this week! Their pretty tiny still but eventually they'll get there!!!!


----------



## Alaura123

Sweeeeet, cant wait to see how they turn out!!!!
I was wondering if after everyone has their pick, I could take a female (If there are any left at that point) or two. (I might be getting a 20 gallon for a sorority!!! Yay!!!)


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'll defeniatley be giving out some for free, ("undesirables"). These guys will need more care, probably because of some random unwanted trait. Such as a blind betta, but in the end I do hope they will all turn out heads up!


----------



## sweetbettafish

:-D You'll have to notify us.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I surely will!


----------



## Picklepaige

Hey  I'm new, so I can understand if you'd rather sell fish to people you know, but I would _love_ a blue butterfly female if you have an extra one after everyone else has taken their pick. I have a blue butterfly male who I would pooossibly pair her up with, but for now I just want one because butterflies are my favorite lol.

Gorgeous parents, btw


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm not sure, if any fish have any "disabilities" then those will e the fish tht will be for free, otherwise, I'm going to sell, for breeding, or for pet keeping!

And thank you very much


----------



## BlueInkFish

Sigh pls do not read if you don't want to read anything "violent"

So while I was transferring the fry the other day, or was it yesterday? I realized they were doing all great and happy  of course I did a water change and added an IAL (this is in the runt fry jar btw) and I went to school this morning came back did some updating on my house (lol I'm a "clean" freak) and I went to go feed the fry, this is were it gets "gruesome"  I found 8 dead fry! 8!!!!???? Well, I ineqdiatley took them out and I'm starting a water change  sigh, did thy go in shock? Due to the transportation? I now only have 3-4 in the runt jar and 5-10 in the 10 gallon, sigh, I'm the worst betta fish breeder  I've done everything right, that I know of, kept up with water changes (90%) fed the right foods, give the right temperature, so maybe it was the shock of getting into a new environment!? But still, they seemed all fine for the first day in there.. I guess I'll be breeding in the future and will defeniatley keep this in mind! (Don't transport fry even if their younglings!!!!"runts"!!!)

Sigh otherwise their all doing great :/ I've found a lot of them gaining a beautiful blue color  ! The biggest so far is the most blue that I can notice  the others have an iridescence blue-like color!
Thanks everyone for so much help, stay tuned for all my next post once they grow, ill still keep you updated on them, I just feel like a failure ... A "killer"


----------



## MattsBettas

How are you doing your water changes?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I don't think 8 is a huge number dead, keep in mind these guys are puny, you could probably kill them by sneezing


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thanks Sayla, I just feel so, cruel, it's like saying "what have I done?!?"

I do 90% water changes Matt, ever wine you and lil helped me out, I've taken the advice and started doing higher water percentage water changes ^__^!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, I read that, but _how_ are you changing the water... Like are you dripping it in, or just pouring it. 90% dripped at ~1-2 drops per second is much different and much safer than 90% poured in...


----------



## lilnaugrim

^ going to wait to you answer that one too 

It could be worse, you could have killed a whole spawn of 80-90 fish like me! lol. But I know you're a little more sensitive about these things, unfortunately, it happens whether its your fault or not. You definitely need some sort of "tough skin" to breed these fish since so much can go wrong it seems. You could have also killed both parents too >.< :roll: either way, it sounds like it might have been shock to adding new water but I want to hear how you add the new water first before we get anything conclusive.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, like Matt said, I do drop the water, I even "baffle" it against the wall, if you can even call it that 

I just don't want anymore fry to die :/ I've worked so hard and came this far. I just hope nothing bad in the future is heading my way!

But then again, I'll be ready for a new spawn, for NEW parents, yeah, my house will be flooded with fish XD!


----------



## lilnaugrim

How many drops per second approximately?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Umm about 1-2  I use "clamps" to adjust the speed of the drops

Sorry if I don't respond immediately I'm on my way to school


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, that should be fine then. It might have just been a fluke or freak of nature--those things happen. And just to make sure, you conditioned the water too? I know there have been times where I forgot too >.<

The only other thing I can think of is if the container is heated or at least your room/house is warm? How did you move the fry?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I do have a heater in my runt jar :3 and later in the day my room is killing hot!
I add prime. :/ does that count as a conditioner/dechlorinator?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, Prime is a conditioner 

Well, I don't think I can give you a real reason why they might have died. Did they have any funny look to them or were they just white? Any redness on the gills or head or fins? Or other funky colors that shouldn't have been there? Can you test your water just to make sure everything is good when you get home?


----------



## BlueInkFish

No they didn't have anything unusual, well atleast by how the appeared!
Could it be stress upon the transportation of environment?

I'll try to test my water once I'm home


----------



## lilnaugrim

I doubt it's because they were moved but how did you move them? Net? Pipette? Turkey Baster? Airline Tube?


----------



## BlueInkFish

A small "turkey Baster" I bought it as A fry food utensil :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hmm okay, then idk really know :-/


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol it's ok, now that I think of it, I just need to be prepared of the future and accept the fact that some fry , will eventually die :/ it's the circle of life.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

well listen if any of your fry end up having any sort of "problems" such as blindness, etc. i would gladly take the responsibility of having one


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'll defeniatley keep you in mind ^__^! Thanks for so much help guys! It's time for me to go to bed XD I'm tired from the day!


----------



## sweetbettafish

Night, rest up!


----------



## Crateria

I can't wait to see!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I know it's been forever since I've updated this but I want to mention first the fry are doing great !

I don't have much fry as expected. I don't know the reason why but in have a total of 5 atm. 3 petco baby sized Bettas and 2 "runts" their doing great and I will be jarrin them soon. Here is the jar set up I have for the biggest 3 I will be getting fry pics to you but I'm very busy!

I'm so sorry for the loss of updates! I'll get this thread back up and running though! Btw. Once the fry are all grown up and gone I may either get a new pair. Or re breed these two. Or most likely do both ^__^! 

I would defeniatley like suggestions on what I might get color wise for the new pair I the future  all opinions and suggestions welcomed! Thanks guys
I'm so sorry again for the late update!


----------



## sweetbettafish

That's awesome! Congrats! If you get any yellow, orange, white or black babies please let me know!


----------

